# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور!

## Dj.ALI

سلام....خوب با هر طوری که بود یه عکس گرفتیم از خودمون با فوتوشاپ و....هم درستش کردیم برای ارسال ولی الان میخوام ثبت نام کنم این ارور رو میده...باید چیکار کنم! :Yahoo (22): من دیروز تازه کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهیمو تایید کردم...مثل این که این طور که بوش میاد باید ده بهمن تایید میکردم چون که یه ده روزی طول میکشیده که اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کنه اموزش و پرورش و.... :Yahoo (35): 
با مشخصات وارد شده داوطلبی یافت نشد که میتواند به یکی از دلایل زیر باشد :
 1- کد سوابق تحصیلی یا کد دانش آموزی دیپلم را به درستی وارد نکرده اید که در این صورت لازم است پس از بازبینی مجددا تلاش کنید
 2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است

کسی هست به همچین مشکلی برخورده باشه....الان دقیقا تکلیف چیه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## rosa_krs

منم همين مشكل رو دارم، اصلا هم نمى دونم چيكار كنم.

----------


## idealist

> منم همين مشكل رو دارم، اصلا هم نمى دونم چيكار كنم.


*پیام خصوصی دادم به هر دوتون*

----------


## totia23

پاشو برو اموزش پرورش خب.. این که نگرانی نداره..

خوش به حالت تا این مرحله پیش رفتی.. من که تازه فردا میخوام اقدام به ثبت نام کنم اونم تازه اگه اقدام کنم!

----------

